# Jewish Female Soldiers *UPDATE* Video Them Dancing Like A Dirty Whores Added



## [SIL] (Jun 3, 2013)

*Female soldiers show off ?military assets?*

*New recruits disciplined for uploading racy photos to Facebook; latest in series of incidents involving social media*

The Israeli military said Sunday that it has disciplined a group of female soldiers who posed on their base for provocative photos in underwear and posted the images on Facebook.
The incident was the latest in a string of episodes involving young Israeli soldiers on social media that have drawn reprimand from the military.
Israeli news site Walla said the women were new recruits stationed on a base in southern Israel. The picture showed the soldiers removing their fatigue uniforms to expose their underwear and back sides.
The story has been shared widely in Arab media, albeit often with a heavily censored version of the photograph.
In a similar picture from 2012, five women posed in what appeared to be a barracks room, dressed only in helmets and their combat vests. The faces of the soldiers were blurred in the photos.
The IDF told The Times of Israel the young women had acted in a manner that showed ?unbecoming behavior? for Israeli soldiers. ?The commanding officers disciplined the soldiers as they saw fit,? it said.
The statement did not identify the soldiers or give any details about the punishments. Military officials said the base conducted educational lectures to keep soldiers from repeating the offense.
Several times in recent years, the Israeli military has disciplined soldiers for what were considered improper postings in social media sites.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

The desert eagle, krav maga and now this... Best military assets come from the Israeli forces.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank god girls are stupid... or praise Allah whichever.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^^ FUck me that's funny

Also look at the hair on those broads... (I like hair)


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^^ FUck me that's funny
> 
> Also look at the hair on those broads... (I like hair)



Then you should see the bush.  You could get lost for days in that jungle.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Then you should see the bush.  You could get lost for days in that jungle.



wouldn't stop me!


----------



## charley (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Bigbadd69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet, I wanted to see those pics..!!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 3, 2013)

Those women wear some pretty sexy undies under their cammies. I guess just the men get those all white ugly ass cotten skivvies.


----------



## Watson (Jun 3, 2013)

Steps

1
*Research Jewish laws, history and customs, and talk to Jews about their religion*. Figure out what you are getting into, and determine why you want to do it. Be aware that Judaism is a major commitment which will affect every part of your life, will last as long as you live, and will even transfer to your children. Judaism is based on the commandments (of which there are 613 in total, though many are not applicable today) and the Thirteen principles. They should be your first step and the foundation of your Jewish faith.   



2


 






 The food is not bad

* Speak with your family about your intention to convert*. This can often be a touchy subject among families, so be sure to explain your reasoning and desire to become Jewish. Make sure that you are comfortable with your decision to leave your former religion, if you had one.

3
*If you are converting because of marriage, speak with your future husband/wife to determine the best course of action, including what denomination you will join*. Not many rabbis will convert people just because of marriage, the potential convert MUST be sincere and want to convert because of spiritual feelings and not just because of marriage. There are three main branches, all with differing levels of observance and ritual. Generally speaking, from most to least traditional, these are: (a) Orthodox, (b) Conservative - called 'Reform' or 'Masorti' in Europe, and (c) Reform - called 'Progressive' or 'Liberal' in Europe.

4
*Once you feel that you have sufficient reason to convert, make an appointment with a Rabbi to discuss the process*. Be prepared for the rabbi to try to dissuade you, or turn you away. Many rabbis consider this part of their job. The goal is not to prevent honest seekers from converting, it is to test the individual's commitment, and make sure that becoming a Jew is truly what he or she wants. If you are persistent, show that you know what you're getting into and are still committed to doing it, the rabbi may eventually decide to start you on the path to conversion.

5
*Unlike in many religions, converting to Judaism is not fast or easy*. You will need to spend at least a year - some times two or more - studying (many organizations offer night classes) and living a Jewish life before your conversion is finalized. Your studies will cover the basics of Jewish history and culture, and you will also receive some instruction in the Hebrew language.

6
*At the end of your studies, you will take a test to determine how much you've learned*. You will also be questioned before a Jewish court (called a Beit Din, consisting of three authorities) about adherence to the Halacha, as part of the conversion proceedings.

7
*If you have passed all these steps, a conversion ceremony will be scheduled*. It will involve a ritual bath (full-body immersion in a Mikveh), and if you're an uncircumcised male, you will also need to be circumcised. In the cases where the man has already been circumcised, creating a small drop of blood is sufficient.

8
*Children born prior to the end of conversion do not become Jews if their parent converts*. Some authorities (often Orthodox and those of higher levels of observance) have stricter rules, considering a child _conceived_ before conversion as not being Halachically Jewish. If they want to be Jewish, they will have to go through conversion themselves after they reach the age of 13. Children born to a Jewish woman AFTER she has converted are Jewish automatically.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 3, 2013)

Do they taste like kosher fish?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Those women wear some pretty sexy undies under their cammies. I guess just the men get those all white ugly ass cotten skivvies.




women wear what they want within guidelines under their uniforms in the US too....jus sayin


----------



## the_predator (Jun 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> women wear what they want within guidelines under their uniforms in the US too....jus sayin


^We need pics for verification purposes, of course.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> women wear what they want within guidelines under their uniforms in the US too....jus sayin


 What guidelines? Serious


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2013)

basically anything command would not blush over you wearing in an impromptu formation...srs answer

its as vague as the hair guidelines for women in uniform ..nothing that touches the collar or ears, nothing that is lower on the forehead than a cover but not "mannish" 
its bizarre really


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

So if my command was Heidi klum I could possibility wear anything from Victoria secret. Whereas if let's say my wife was in command cotton granny panties would be mandated.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2013)

ya


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2013)

sorry bout your wife bro


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> What guidelines? Serious



Pretty sure the Uniform Code of Military Justice has a section on underoos.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 3, 2013)

articles? yes, but its vague for wimminz


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2013)

Uniform Code of Military Justice - UCMJ

^^^^ Okay, scratch that. lol

Better guidance probably found here: Military - ACU - ABU T-Shirts and UnderWear - NextDayUniforms.com


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2013)

In boot camp they'd make us _iron _our underwear.  They'd inspect and measure and double-check every inch of our lockers. Wtf, Uncle Sam? But after we got to the fleet I *never* had anyone ask if I was wearing boxers, briefs or _going commando._


----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2013)

Curt James said:


> In boot camp they'd make us *iron our underwear*.  They'd inspect and measure and double-check every inch of our lockers. Wtf, Uncle Sam? But after we got to the fleet I *never* had anyone ask if I was wearing boxers, briefs or _going commando._



i still iron my underwear..........just saying is all


----------



## SheriV (Jun 4, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Uniform Code of Military Justice - UCMJ
> 
> ^^^^ Okay, scratch that. lol
> 
> Better guidance probably found here: Military - ACU - ABU T-Shirts and UnderWear - NextDayUniforms.com


Yea....women are only issued the socks and t-shirts,for the army anyway


----------



## the_predator (Jun 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So if my command was Heidi klum I could possibility wear anything from Victoria secret. Whereas if let's *say my wife was in command cotton granny panties would be mandated.*


^LOL...you poor bastard! My ex-wife was that way. I begged her to wear thongs for years. You know when see started wearing them...when she came back from deployment and said she "fell out of love" with me. The bitch wouldn't even let me be in the same room with her when she changed. I went 9 months with no sex when she was deployed while she was fucking God knows who other there! Shit at least give me a COURTESY FUCK for holding out!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> women wear what they want within guidelines under their uniforms in the US too....jus sayin



As long as they aren't seen, same regs basically as tattoos when I served. But, oh my, how things have changed!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah I mean to be totally honest a sports bra and boy shorts was the way to go 
I can't even be coy about it and be like...we all wore lacy under things tee hee! pls


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah I mean to be totally honest a sports bra and boy shorts was the way to go
> I can't even be coy about it and be like...we all wore lacy under things tee hee! pls




Kinda what I was getting at. But that sounds just as appealing..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Im uncomfortable with how happy theses bitches look, doing the girl group posing thing, hugging, laughing... with a fucking assault riffle in a sling over their shoulder.


----------



## Jdubs (Jun 4, 2013)

nice sexy pics...alotta jewish girls play it off like there good girls and pactice their religion, but in reality they are kinky fuckers they love getting fucked lemme tell you.. i met one a year ago started talking to her idk what i was thinkin cas it seemed like she was too good of a girl but by day 2 i went to her house one night i walked in and she was butt naked instantly  dropped to the floor started sucking me off fucked me 4 times that night..jewish girls LOVEEEEEEEE THE COCKKKKKKKKK dont let em fool ya, deep down inside they want their holes plugged all day and night


----------



## SheriV (Jun 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I think Im uncomfortable with how happy theses bitches look, doing the girl group posing thing, hugging, laughing... with a fucking assault riffle in a sling over their shoulder.



i really fail to see the problem


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Jun 5, 2013)

women soldiers are ok, but women in the kitchen is more preferable


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Thx you cell phones!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

Hot chicks and guns.  Somebody give me a Bud light!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)

I fkd an Israeli tank commander once. Who had a hawt sister in the IDF


----------

